# Cromarty Rose - plans?



## David Hathaway (Jul 27, 2007)

Any idea where I could get hold of a general arrangement drawing for the ferry Cromarty Rose?

She is so strange looking I have to try making a model of her!

Regards

David


----------



## Aestus57 (Oct 14, 2007)

David, try conyacting the Cromarty Ferry company direct on their web site at www.cromarty-ferry.co.uk

Regards

Peter


----------

